# مسافات واطوال الاجهزة الصحية



## م / احمد عادل حنفى (8 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتوا كنت عايز اعرف اركب الاحواض والمغاسل والسخانات على اطوال كام بالضبط ومحابس المياه كما بتركب على ارتفاع كام من سطح التشطيب لو حد عنده كتاب ومرجع يرفعه على الصفحة
وجزاءكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedt2222 (8 فبراير 2015)

كان في حد كاتب الموضوع ده 

الاعمال الصحيه
pvcمواسير بي في سي طول الماسورة 6 م للصرف
ppr مواسير بى بى آر طول الماسورة 4 م للتغذية بارد و ساخن
الصرف
عمود العمل ( صرف الفضلات ) قطر 4 بوصه
عمود الصرف ( صرف المياه من البيبة ) قطر 3 بوصه
عمود التهوية قطر 2 بوصه 
و يتصل بعمود العمل فوق وصلة الدور الأرضي
التغذية
المسافة بين ماسورتي البارد و الساخن 15 سم
المناسيب فوق منسوب تشطيب الارضيات

100 سم
خلاط حوض غسيل الأيدي
80 سم
حوض غسيل الأيدي
110 سم
خلاط حوض المطبخ
90 سم
حوض المطبخ
140 سم
سخان الغاز
50 سم
تغذية حوض غسيل الأيدي
180 سم
سخان الكهربه
50 سم
تغذية حوض المطبخ
110 سم
تغذية سخان الغاز
45 سم
البانيو
50 سم
تغذية الدش بدون حوض القدم
65 سم
خلاط البانيو
50 سم
صرف حوض غسيل الأيدي
140 سم
تغذية السخان الكهربائي
125 سم
تغذية المباول
50 سم
صرف حوض المطبخ
90 سم
تغذية حوض القدم
50 سم
صرف المباول
50 سم
تغذية الشطافه
7.5 سم
صرف قاعدة الحمام

تغذية سيفون قاعدة الحمام 25 سم و يبعد عن صرف القاعدة 40 سم
قطر البيبه 4 بوصه -قطر مداخل البيبه 1.5 -بوصه قطر مخرج البيبه 2 بوصه -قطر مواسير الصرف الداخلة للبيبه 1.5 بوصه
ميل سيراميك الأرضية فى اتجاه البيبه 1 %
غرفة التفتيش 60*60*60 سم و من الطوب المصمت ( 25*12*6 سم )
عمود الصرف يتصل بالجاليتراب قبل اتصاله بغرفة التفتيش
عمود العمل يتصل مباشرة بغرفة التفتيش
يتم تثبيت عمود العمل و الصرف و التهويه بأفيز كل 1.5 م
ماسورة التهويه تعمل على تسهيل تفريغ المراحيض
الجاليتراب يعمل على التخلص من الروائح الكريهه
اتصال خطوط الصرف تكون بزاويه 135
تشطيب الحمام و المطبخ
يتم الانتهاء من اعمال المباني-يتم طرطشة السقف و الحوائط- يتم عمل البؤج للسقف-يتم بياض السقف و عمل الكرا نيش- يتم دهان السقف-يتم عزل ارضية الحمام-يتم تركيب السباكة-يتم تركيب سيراميك الحوائط-يتم تركيب سيراميك الارضيات
اختبار مواسير تغذية الحمام
يتم توصيل ماكينة الاختبار بأوطى نقطه و هى مخرج مياه سيفون قاعدة الحمام و التغذيه بالمياه و غلق كل مخرج تنزل منه المياه بطبه حتى نصل لاعلى مخرج و الخاص بالسخان و يتم غلقه بطبه
ويتم الوصول بالضغط داخل المواسير حتى 12 بار لمدة 3 ساعات و يتم اكتشاف العيوب و معالجتها مع بقاء غلق مخارج المياه بالطبات حتى تشطيب الصحى مع تكرار الاختبار بعد تشطيب الصحى


----------



## م / احمد عادل حنفى (12 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------

